# VHF2L Example Solves



## chicken9290 (Jul 16, 2011)

By learning VHF2L (which only takes 2 minutes) you can control the oll so that all of the final edges are oriented without having to use a 2 look oll. This requires you to learn only 7 OLLs and can allow you yo average sub 14 very easily. The olls you would need to learn are the ones with all the edges oriented.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 16, 2011)

VHF2L is really intuitive xD.
I can orient all edges in <1 second and I know 0 algorithms xD

But full OLL is better I bet xD


----------

